# ترانيم منفردة جميلة جدااا(متجددة)



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة ترانيم منفردة جميلة جداا يا ريت تعجبكم 
بس يا ريت تكون فيه ردود علشان ميبقاش جهدى راح هدر
ترنيمة اركض اليك
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2468#2468.mp3
ترنيمة مالى سواك
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2467#01-maley sewak.mp3
ترنيمة مجد مريم
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2467#01-maley sewak.mp3
ترنيمة امنا يا عدراء
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2465#omena_ya_3dra.mp3
لحن ابؤرو
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2465#omena_ya_3dra.mp3
ترنيمة دايس على عسلك
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2463#2463.mp3
ترنيمة يا باب الحياة
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2462#ya_bab_el7ayah.mp3
ترنيمة جرحوك
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2461#2461.mp3
ترنيمة سفينة حزينة
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2460#2460.mp3
صلاة التوبة 
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2459#2459.mp3
ترنيمة غريب 
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2458#2458.mp3
ترنيمة فى بيت لحم
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2457#2457.mp3
ترنيمة بصوت فيروز يأم النور
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2456#2456.mp3
ترنيمة كذبوا 
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2455#2455.mp3
ترنيمة يا نفسى خلاص
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2454#2454.mp3
من عظات البابا (بعد الموت مفيش فرصة) بالموسيقى
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2453#2453.m3u
ترنيمة غريبا عشت فى الدنيا
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2452#2452.mid
ترنيمة مالى سوالك فيديو من تصميمى
http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2378#2378.wmv
ارجو انى مكنش تقلت عليكم 
ويريت اشوف روددكم علشان كل يوم هنزل مجموعة ترانيم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ريت الى يدخل ة يعمل دون لوود يكتب رد
احسن انا روحى المعنوية باظت خالص دة تالت موضوع اعملة ومفيش حد يرد علية


----------



## sara A (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على تعبك والترانيم الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## تيسير (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الترانيم رائعه جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك 
تيسير
لك كل الاحترام والتقدير
وياريت ممكن تعلميني طريقه رفع الترانيم 
اذا سمحتي وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة جميلة جداااااا
ميرسى ليك وميرسى على اللينكات السهلة​


----------



## Bolbola142 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الترانيم الجميله دي بس المشكله اني مش عارفه انزلها ازاي ممكن تقولي ازاي احملهم بالظبط ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كنت فى رحلة لاديرة الصعيد وكنت مش موجود
وشكراا على الردود طريقة التحميل سهلة
1-اضغط على اللينك
2-ادخل واضغط على كلمة download


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

واخيراا اشكركم على الردود الجميلة دية


----------



## Bolbola142 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش هتعبك معايا بعد ما ادوس داونلود باسمع الترنيمه بس مش بعرف انزلها ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تقوليلى اسم الترنيمة الى انتى عاوزها
و انا هشوف اللينك تانى


----------



## merola (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ترانيم جميلة اووووووى​*


----------



## Bolbola142 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة فيروز


----------



## vivianviva (9 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you 
god bless you


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه فيروز 
فى رابط جديد
علشان خاطر Bolabola12

اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/66390051/75b16ac4/___.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

1-http://www.4shared.com/file/66395516/beac08ba/_2___s.html

الهى يرعانى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

2-http://www.4shared.com/file/66395526/95815b79/06rafdt_kalamk.html
رفضت كلامك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

http://www.4shared.com/file/66395525/c880ac3/a7tag_elek.html
احتاج الليك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

4- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395519/2e13152b/__online.html
انا مهما


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

5- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395515/27a55900/_s_online.html
تهت فى الدنيا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

6- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395524/7b8f3a55/__online.html
شريط اتنين سواح كامل


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

7- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395520/7ce2fe4c/___.html
طوباك يا انبا بول


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

8- http://www.4shared.com/file/66390051/75b16ac4/___.html
فيروز ام الله


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

9- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395522/92ec9f60/___.html
كلمه اة يا ربى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

تم


----------



## eryan (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الترنيم الجميلة دية 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
يعطيك الرب كل سوال قلبك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

mercii eryan


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

ِشكراا ليك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك حكمت


----------



## cobcob (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

*شكرا movie maker على الموضوع
عندى اقتراح بدمج الموضوعين مع بعض عشان يكون فى استفادة
أرجو انك تحاول فى الحكاية دى بحيث ان الموضوع يكون متكامل*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

ِشكراا ليكى وانا نوى اعمل كده 
وهيكون فيه جديد كل ما اقدر ارفع شويه ترانيم جميله
وشكراا ليكى على مرورك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترانيم منفرده متجدده(1,2)*

انا شفت انى اجمع ترانيم منفرده ومتجدده 1و 2 علشان الى عاوز ينزلهم ميعقدتدش يدورعليهم
وكمان رفعت شوية فيديو كليبات وحاجات تانيه كده حلوه اوى 
ياريت تعجبكم
وكل ده فى موضوع واحد
1- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395516/beac08ba/_2___s.html
الهى يرعانى
2- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395526/95815b79/06rafdt_kalamk.html
رفضت كلامك
3- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395525...7tag_elek.html
احتاج اللي
4- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395519.../__online.html
انا مهما
5- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395515..._s_online.html
تهت فى الدنيا
6- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395524.../__online.html
شريط اتنين سواح كامل
7- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395520/7ce2fe4c/___.html
طوباك يا انبا بولا
8- http://www.4shared.com/file/66390051/75b16ac4/___.html
فيروز ام الله
9- http://www.4shared.com/file/66395522/92ec9f60/___.html
كلمه اة يا ربى
ترنيمة اركض اليك
10- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2468#2468.mp3
ترنيمة مالى سواك
11- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2467#01-maley sewak.mp3
ترنيمة مجد مريم
12- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2467#01-maley sewak.mp3
ترنيمة امنا يا عدراء
13- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...na_ya_3dra.mp3
لحن ابؤرو
14- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...na_ya_3dra.mp3
ترنيمة دايس على عسلك
15- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2463#2463.mp3
ترنيمة يا باب الحياة
16- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...ab_el7ayah.mp3
ترنيمة جرحوك
17- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2461#2461.mp3
ترنيمة سفينة حزينة
18- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2460#2460.mp3
صلاة التوبة
19- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2459#2459.mp3
ترنيمة غريب
20- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2458#2458.mp3
ترنيمة فى بيت لحم
21- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2457#2457.mp3
ترنيمة بصوت فيروز يأم النور
22- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2456#2456.mp3
ترنيمة كذبوا
23- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2455#2455.mp3
ترنيمة يا نفسى خلاص
24- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2454#2454.mp3
من عظات البابا (بعد الموت مفيش فرصة) بالموسيقى
25- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2453#2453.m3u
ترنيمة غريبا عشت فى الدنيا
26- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2452#2452.mid
ترنيمة مالى سوالك فيديو من تصميمى
27- http://download.kinguploader.com/Dow...?2378#2378.wmv
ترنيمه دموعك جايتنى من تصميمى 
28- http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2731#ed26e48dd3.rar
 ترنيمه فيلم ايوب لما دخلت الكون
29- http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2487#2487.wmv
اسئله مضحكه للبابا
30- http://download.kinguploader.com/Download.aspx?2488#2488.mp3 
صلو من اجلى انا الخاطى

الترانيم ديه هديه لاحلى مشرفه ترانيم  COBCOB


----------



## Bolbola142 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده متجدده(1,2)*

ميرسي علي الترانيم الجميله دي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده متجدده(1,2)*

شكراا ليك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده متجدده(1,2)*

وطنى الحقيقى بولس ملاك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47192239/2d27f457/__online.html
ربنا سركيس ديارابى 3لغات
http://www.4shared.com/file/47194580/972bdc61/_online.html
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47195295/43a9684f/___online.html
قلبى اتعلق بيك هرماس سمير
http://www.4shared.com/file/47196138/d704edcf/___online.html
انت تقدر هرماس سمير
http://www.4shared.com/file/47197078/a162599/__online.html
ايها الفخارى الاعظم شمعه
http://www.4shared.com/file/47196636/35f3d64d/__online.html
انا ليك سركيس ديارابى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47197962/fc09c649/__online.html
ابونا مينا كان من عادته
http://www.4shared.com/file/47192857/9152fb00/____.html
اقبل الايادى مريم بطرس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47106707/650bbd5e/__online.html


----------



## cobcob (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده متجدده(1,2)*

*ميرسى أوى يا moviemaker
مشاركات متميزة وتعاون مفيش بعد كده
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

ترانيم منفرده بيوم 13/10
ليه مش هقدر احاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/66673072/23c6d9c0/B02____.html
لما اكون تعبان
http://www.4shared.com/file/66673078/c31330de/B03___.html
نفسى يارب لمين تتركها
http://www.4shared.com/file/66674099/b740157f/B03____.htm
ليه الحزن مادام الفرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/66673304/87a2546b/B04____.html
باشكرك تملى يا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/66674147/e4942c02/B05___.html
وشكراا على الردود الجميله 
وانتظرو المزيد


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده متجدده(1,2)*

ترانيم منفرده بيوم 13/10
ليه مش هقدر احاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/66673072...0/B02____.html
لما اكون تعبان
http://www.4shared.com/file/66673078...de/B03___.html
نفسى يارب لمين تتركها
http://www.4shared.com/file/66674099...7f/B03____.htm
ليه الحزن مادام الفرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/66673304...b/B04____.html
باشكرك تملى يا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/66674147...02/B05___.html
وشكراا على الردود الجميله 
وانتظرو المزيد


----------



## Bolbola142 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

ممكن عظه البابا بعد الموت مفيش فرصه


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

سورى اللينكبايظ وده لينك شغال
http://www.4shared.com/file/66814296/91314850/___.html


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

شكراا ليك يا مجدى


----------



## george_a_a (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عايزين mp3


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشى الترانمي الى جايه هتبقى mp3 علشان خاطرك 
وشكراا ليك على الرد


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

الموضوع نور بيك يا تونى.تون


----------



## menaglal (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة حقيقة جميلة وفكرة رائعة لوجود هذا الكم من الترانيم والتسبحة جميلة جداّ
ونشكر تعب محبتك ولك كل كل التقدير


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكمينا جلال


----------



## Mido_28 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

ممكن ترنيمه لولا النعمه بتاعت فاديه بزي - معلش انا بتعت الاخوه معايا بس انا مش في مصر و مش عارف اجيبها ازاي
                             و شكرا علي محبتكم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*


شكراا ليك يا ميدو 
وترنيمه لولا النعمه 
فاديا بازى
اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/67447432/63def320/_2__lola_alne3ma.html


----------



## Bolbola142 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*



moviemaker قال:


> سورى اللينكبايظ وده لينك شغال
> http://www.4shared.com/file/66814296/91314850/___.html



ميرسي بجد اوووووووووووييييييييييي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

شكراا ليكى واى خدمه انا موجود


----------



## Mido_28 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

very good


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منفرده جميله جداا 2*

شكرا ليك يا ميدز


----------



## minaaioup (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترانيم رائعه ربنا يعوضك وياريت كل شويه تنزلنا مختارات زي كده*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شائ الله هيكون فيه جديد قريبا


----------



## yossef smr (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليك يا يوسف


----------



## بيشوى مكرم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بجددددد ترانيم رائعة
بيشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا ليكم على الرودود


----------



## tefa_14 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا جدا جدا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا برفع شويه ترانيم وهمزلها انهارده ان شاء الله
صلو من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جبت النهارده شويه ترانيم جمال اوى
بتاريخ 29/10/2008
بطه صغيره
http://www.4shared.com/file/68880665/5ae42382/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه سغنتوته
http://www.4shared.com/file/68880535/25d5699e/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

عارف انك متحملنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/68877940/c635dda/_2__09___.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

3-ماما
http://www.4shared.com/file/68879765/a47e91ee/_2__.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

4-يا كنيسه
http://www.4shared.com/file/68877455/6dca0b47/09-ya_kanesa.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

5- يا صاحب الحنان
http://www.4shared.com/file/68874994/ac154860/1-_-wwwSt-Minacom.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

6- انا جيت علشانك انت
http://www.4shared.com/file/68875094/1b78148a/7-___-wwwSt-Minacom.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

7-لو قلبى ده مليان احزان
http://www.4shared.com/file/68874303/ee24e35c/8-____-wwwSt-Minacom.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

8-زرت كنيستك
http://www.4shared.com/file/68878811/5fb2e368/zort_knestek_ya_3dra_.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

9- البابا فى بيتنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/68880980/bf51bdbe/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

10-توته توته
http://www.4shared.com/file/68876746/5722b280/__online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

11- صغير انا عن كل الطفك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/68875493/821529f5/____.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

12- ظهورك يا عدرا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/68874033/c74f0ec6/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

13- قبل امتحانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/68879581/3e14ac17/__online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

14- لو قلبك مجروح
http://www.4shared.com/file/68878543/c413e552/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

15- مدينتى الحصينه
http://www.4shared.com/file/68878543/c413e552/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

16- منذ ربى قد اكرمنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/68876304/da49be74/___.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

17- يا نفسى خلاص
http://www.4shared.com/file/68872661/75d0b8c1/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

18- يا يسوع الحياه
http://www.4shared.com/file/68878960/66362f0e/___online.html


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

تم
وبكده فيه 18 ترنيمه جديده يارب يعجبوكم وعاوز بقى الردود الجميله من الاعضاء الاجمل


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمه للمقبلين على الزواج
http://www.4shared.com/file/72172890/c004b78a/___.html


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعين بجد انا رايحه احملهم كولهم 
بلاش النفسيه البايظه دى وماتقلق راح احملهم لانى كنت ببحث عنهم ومالاقيتهم بس انت وفيت يسوع يباركك ويبارك عملك
صلى من اجلى 
اختك كيريا​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه يابنى الترانيم خرافه انا عماله احمل تعبت بجد ربنا يباركك استمررررررر وحمل كل شئ عندك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه
شكرااا ليك الف شكر
وانا بحاول كل ما يبقى عندى وقت احمل الترانيم على قد ما اقدر وفى 20 ترنيمه هنزلهم هديه للى هيكسب المسابقه بتاعت المشاركه المليون


----------



## بنت الملك22 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود جبار 
المسيح يباركك
الموضوع تحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## monygirl (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الترانيم فعلا رائعة شكرا اوى لتعبك وكمان اللينك سهل فى الdown load ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ربنا معاك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا ليك وعلى الصوره الجميله ديه


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي وألف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا على مرورك مايكل


----------



## marmar labib (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضكط تعب محبتك

ترانيم جامده


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى وربنا يباكك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (4 ديسمبر 2008)

وكمان شويه ترانيم طازه بمناسبه الاشاره الخضراء الى اسمى لبسها جديد بقيت MovieMaker
بدل من MovieMaker

1- ترنيمه يا عدراء

http://www.4shared.com/file/72757316...9/Ya_3dra.html


2- ترنيمه يا باب الحياه

http://www.4shared.com/file/72757353...b_el7ayah.html


3- ترنيمه انت الشفيع الاكرمى

http://www.4shared.com/file/72757405...___online.html


4- ترنيمه بحبك يارب

http://www.4shared.com/file/72757520/b06fbd5d/___.html


5- ترنيمه جوه الطاحونه

http://www.4shared.com/file/72757681.../__online.html


6- ترنيمه حمامه طارت


http://www.4shared.com/file/72757785.../__online.html


7- ترنيمه سلامك

http://www.4shared.com/file/72758719.../__online.html


8- ترنيمه صلاه التوبه

http://www.4shared.com/file/72758978.../__online.html


9- ترنيمه ظلمه الليل الحزين

http://www.4shared.com/file/72760435...___online.html


10- ترنيمه ظهورك يا عدراء

http://www.4shared.com/file/72760522...___online.html


11- ترنيمه على دير العدراء ودينا

http://www.4shared.com/file/72760680/92b1a9e7/___.html


12- ترنيمه يا نفسى خلاص

http://www.4shared.com/file/72572500...86/_2____.html



13- ترنيمه م ر ي م


http://www.4shared.com/file/72573149/208a6f9f/___.html


14- ترنيمه توته توته

http://www.4shared.com/file/68876746.../__online.html


15- ترنيمه مدينتى الحصينه

http://www.4shared.com/file/68876509.../__online.html


----------



## Mageds. (13 ديسمبر 2008)

gamila awi el taraneem de  rabena ye3awadek


----------



## kmmmoo (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مجموعة جميلة جداااااا


----------



## marymaher (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مرسى جدا جدا جدا
                              وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## daivy (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ترانيم جميلة جداااااااااااوياريت تنزل اكتر ولو عندك ترنيمة فوق القباب  ياريت تنازلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدااا شكرا يا موفى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bafly قال:


> جميل جدااا شكرا يا موفى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



شكراا على مرورك يا بافلى والف مبروك على تغيير اسمك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 ديسمبر 2008)

daivy قال:


> ترانيم جميلة جداااااااااااوياريت تنزل اكتر ولو عندك ترنيمة فوق القباب  ياريت تنازلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكراا ليك ديفى وربنا يباركك 
ترنيمه فوق القباب ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 ديسمبر 2008)

marymaher قال:


> بجد مرسى جدا جدا جدا
> وربنا يعوض تعبك



شكراا ليكى يا مارى ماهر​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mageds. قال:


> gamila awi el taraneem de  rabena ye3awadek



انت الاجمل يا ماجد​​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 ديسمبر 2008)

kmmmoo قال:


> مجموعة جميلة جداااااا



شكراا ليك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## shren (26 يناير 2009)

ميرسى  ليك كتير


----------



## haydoda (26 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك تعبك
ممكن ترنيمة محتاجينلك تمسك الأيد اللى تاهت عن ايديك؟؟؟


----------



## علي مزيكا (27 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الترانيم الرائعة والرب يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

shren قال:


> ميرسى  ليك كتير



شكراا على ردك الجميل​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكووووووووور على الترانيم الرائعة والرب يباركك


مشكور لعى الرد الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

haydoda قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> ممكن ترنيمة محتاجينلك تمسك الأيد اللى تاهت عن ايديك؟؟؟



اولاً شكراا على ردك الجميل
بالنسبه للطلب التانى فيه قسم طلبا الترانيم ممكن تطلبى أى ترنيمه أنتى عاوزها 
طلبات الترانيم​


----------



## tonyplk (11 مايو 2009)

*اين الترانيم التي وضعتها في منتدي الكنيسة

في الصفحة رقم 4 و ضعت موضوع 


عن ترنيمة 
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47195295...___online.html


و هذا الرابط لا يعل و انا محتاجها جدا لو عندك ارجو اعادة تحميلها و ارسال اللينك علي الايميل او علي الخاص*


----------



## lovely dove (11 مايو 2009)

بجد مرسي ليك كتيررررررررررررررر
ترانيم في منتهي الجمال عماله احمل فيها  
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يعوض تعبك ​


----------



## tonyplk (11 مايو 2009)

tonyplk قال:


> *اين الترانيم التي وضعتها في منتدي الكنيسة
> 
> في الصفحة رقم 4 و ضعت موضوع
> 
> ...



*ايه محدش لقيها   ارجوكم محتاجها ضروري​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا


----------



## tonyplk (12 مايو 2009)

اين الترانيم التي وضعتها في منتدي الكنيسة

في الصفحة رقم 4 و ضعت موضوع 


عن ترنيمة 
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47195295...___online.html


و هذا الرابط لا يعل و انا محتاجها جدا لو عندك ارجو اعادة تحميلها و ارسال اللينك علي الايميل او علي الخاص   




ايه محدش لقيها ارجوكم محتاجها ضروري


----------



## tonyplk (14 مايو 2009)

اريد ترنيمة 
انا للعالم مارجع تانى ابونا مكارى يونان


----------



## ede (24 أغسطس 2009)

الترانيم اللي موجودة جميلة جدا لكن عايزين ترانيم اكتر


----------

